# Announcement: Jörg Sprave Dankung



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello,

this is to let you know that the video and web introduction of the first Jörg Sprave Dankung will come out this coming weekend.

The Chinese made a stainless steel casting mould for the design! It took a long time to optimize everything, but it came out very nice.

Every slingshot is engraved with my signature and marked "Special Edition" or even "Limited edition" (the latter won't be available from Dankung, but sold by selected European and US dealers only).

The design allows "Over The Top" flat band attachment (works for all kinds of flat bands, including Bill Herriman's and Flatband's fine products). But it also allows the classical "pretzel" tubular band attachment.

The product is polished to a high sheen, not chrome plated like some of the less elaborate models.

The product will be available right after the introduction.

To make that point clear, I am not financially involved in this. I gave the design to Dankung for free, and I sure hope they will sell a ton of slingshots. These guys are eager, reliable and committed.

Watch out for the video!

Jörg


----------



## dankung_shooter (Apr 21, 2010)

This is it.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, Dankung has already listed the product on their website.

http://www.dankung.com/emart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=78&products_id=322

Hope you like the design! It shoots really well.


----------



## Alex Jacob (Jan 24, 2010)

I haven't bought a slingshot in ages - since I got a Black Widow as a kid - but I think I'll make an exception for this. Should work with my favourite set-up of Staples rubber bands. Do you know of any stockists in Britain or is it an internet hunt?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Alex Jacob said:


> Do you know of any stockists in Britain or is it an internet hunt?


Seems like Fish (www.huntercatapults.co.uk) may import the "Cougar" slingshots into the UK. The shipments are delayed, of course, because of the volcano ash issue. So it may take another two weeks before the Cougar hits Europe (including the UK).


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

when you say u.s. dealer do you mean slingshots usa?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

dgui said:


> when you say u.s. dealer do you mean slingshots usa?


I don't think that there is a US dealer yet. Should anyone be interested, I'd be happy to establish the contacts.

Jörg


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice slingshot, and not a bad price, wonder what the price will be in the uk, jeff


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Great design Joerg!!


----------



## christopher (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome and kudos.

But I was really hoping for a commercial release of the "W" design myself.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

what are the overall demensions in inches?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

dgui said:


> what are the overall demensions in inches?


Width: 100 mm (3.9")
Free fork width: 48 mm (1,9")
Height: 155 mm (6,1")


----------



## RIDE (Mar 19, 2010)

VERY nice Joerg!!!

RIDE


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

OOHHHhhhhhh- Thats NICE-- CONGRATULATIONS to all Involved=Specially to J S


















JoergS said:


> Yes, Dankung has already listed the product on their website.
> 
> http://www.dankung.com/emart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=78&products_id=322
> 
> Hope you like the design! It shoots really well.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well... I ordered one today. Wife's gonna kill me


----------



## foreigner (Jan 16, 2010)

This is great! Can't wait to hear from the new owners.


----------



## slingcn999 (Feb 7, 2010)

Great inspirational innovation!!

Can not wait seeing the video on how to use it.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Congratulations, JoergS! Very auspicious design!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Well... I ordered one today. Wife's gonna kill me


****, I hate being Hen Pecked.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm used to keeping the wife happy too.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

The way I see it, you can be a little "hen pecked" or be "hen-less." Quite frankly this rooster likes having his hen around.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

pallan65 said:


> The way I see it, you can be a little "hen pecked" or be "hen-less." Quite frankly this rooster likes having his hen around.


and whether you believe it or don't...hen pecked is Much cheaper


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ha! I'm not really hen-pecked, far from it. It's just that I got a Dankung Jungle Hunter in the mail -- and the very next day ordered the Cougar. She doesn't raise much of a stink, really. Had her for 41 years, think I'll keep her.









. . . Besides, she's Italian and a great cook!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I have just watched your video, that is a very impressive slingshot I think I will have to try

one of these myself.

Martin


----------

